
Japanese engineer fined 100,000yen for embedding Coinhive script on his website - SenHeng
https://doocts.com/3403
======
SenHeng
The article is in Japanese so I'll post a short summary.

\- Japanese engineer (JE) read about Coinhive on gigazine (Japanese IT mag)

\- decides it would be cool to embed it on his website (sometime in September)

\- removes it sometime in November after mining 1000yen ($10) worth

\- 3 months later in February, presented with a search warrant by police at
his workplace

\- all networking equipment at home confiscated for forensic investigation

\- called in for additional questioning in March

\- eventually let off with a 100,000yen (~$1000) fine without pressing any
charges

Basically, using Coinhive without user consent is equivalent to illegally
commandeering a user's computer under a 'Virus Law'[0]

[0]:
[http://www.keishicho.metro.tokyo.jp/kurashi/cyber/law/virus....](http://www.keishicho.metro.tokyo.jp/kurashi/cyber/law/virus.html)

~~~
bigiain
Heh - now we need to point those investigators to the ad networks and their
stupidly javascript heavy advertisements!

